# Advice needed



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi I need some advice x I have a cat which is 3 years old and he is my baby and I love him dearly , but my sil has a cat she want re homing , so for the last 3 days I have had her cat which is a female about 2 years old , in my bedroom with food water litter tray toys and her carrier box . She is very shy and timid and has been hissing at me a little, I have left her alone quite a bit (her names is allie ) and have let her wander out the bedroom when Frank(resident cat) has been sleeping in daughters bedroom x they have both smelt each other and I have rubbed the sock on thier glands and placed it in feeding areas, but I feel tight on allie being locked in bedroom all day , it is not possible for me to put feeding bowls 
By doors as my dog tends to eat everything, so I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on how to introduce them as I don't want to keep her locked up in safe haven forever , thanks x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, the best way IME to introduce a new cat is slowly Go at a pace dictated by your resident cat, so if he is upset go back a pace, and proceed forward even more slowly.

Here are some useful links to articles you might like to read:

Integrating Cats

Cat Help: Introductions and Hierarchies

Good luck


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the articles , I've read a few x the resident cat seems fine he's eating ok sleeping in his normal places he seemed rlelaxed . When I let them see each other face to face she was in carrier and he was outside, she hissed at him and he hissed back then ran offf


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

It might be worth mentioning that allie was the kitten we rescued and tried to introduce to frank , but they ddnt get on so I gave her to my sil x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah well, that's a different matter then. I assume you must have tried everything possible before to integrate the two of them, and did not give up easily? In which case I am not sure why it would be any different this time? Unless you feel Frank is more likely to get on with a 2 yr old cat than a kitten? Usually it's the other way round, an adult cat will often accept a kitten into their home where they would not accept an adult cat. 

I can only suggest if you feel it's a good idea to try again that you be prepared to take a long time over it. Think months, not weeks. Keep the 2 cats apart, out of sight of each other, and keep scent swapping. Then after a week start allowing them to see each other for 10 minute periods either side of a mesh door, so they can see and smell each other but not touch. Stop the contact the moment Frank gets upset, and leave it until next day. 

The new cat needs to have her safe room, a good size room with all she needs in there, and Frank should have the run of the rest of the house whilst you are doing the introductions.


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

To be honest the first time I didn't give it much time as it upset frank I decided not to keep her and dint really try  he seems to be chilled she seems to be the stress head! She has hissed at me a few times x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hissing is OK, it is just a warning for you to keep your distance.

Have you got her in a safe room for now, with all her things?

You could try giving her a course of Zylkene, to see if it will help her relax a bit. It is only a supplement, not a drug but can be effective in calming stressed cats. Open capsule and add powder to food.

Zylkene Capsules - Pack Of 100 - 75mg - Animed Direct


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes she's in my bedroom  I have allowed her on the landing. Just before. With frank in daughters room, and now she's back in safe room and franks had a good sniff and is now lying fast asleep behind ,e on the back of the sofa x will have alook at that


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

KKi had her in her carrier and let frank in the bedroom she growled at him but he went off under the bed after about 5 mins he cam out and sniffed the cat box and then went back under the bed, she growled at him and he did nohing. I have bought her down stairs in her cat box to have a sniff round the front room and left frank in the bedroom x she is currently wandering around the front room exploring


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

So today I put the radiator cover in front of the bedroom door a nd put food either side x allie cat ate hers and frank just sat watching , eventually they both put their noses against the holes in the cover and then both of them startted putting their paws through at each other, both seemed relaxed their was no growling or hissing and no arched back , frank did wag his tail slightly , I had my arms on the top of the cover and frank kept looking like he wanted and oppourtunity to jump up and explore further. Should I keep going with this technique for a couple more days x frank seems to be wandering up and down the stairs but he's eating his food and grooming as nirmal x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If both cats seem OK then I'd continue as you have been for a few more days.


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok allie is growling and hissing at frank and hes doing some weird meow , not sure this is going to work x
Ok just had them on opposite sides of the gate again for half an hour and they we both interested, but aftrer half hour frank ran off , now he is back upstairs scratching at the bedroom door x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You need to separate them, keep them completely apart for a couple of days and then start letting them see each other for short periods. 

You are going too fast, you need to slow down the introductions. The pace is far too rushed for them, and so they are getting stressed and upset. 

As I said before, you need to think of the process taking "months", not weeks. It has hardly been any time at all yet for them to adapt. 

Have another read of those links I gave you, and maybe print out the articles so you have them by you to refer to all the time. 

Do you have Allie on Zylkene now?


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Have updated the post, he seems very interested and was scratchig the door I opened it a crack and they both sniffed each other, after my post I tried again and after a while allie was fine she just sniffed , frank judt lay chilled on the landing and he was ok . In the end he got bored and walked off x I am gonna try them at the door again to sniff each other,. I judt don't like leaving her locked up in one room . She is more relaxed than she was x


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

He's outside her door now scratching and meowing lol


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, see how it goes with them together, but the moment there is any growling or yowling (the strange miaow you described Frank doing) then separate them. 

I agree you can't leave Allie shut up in a room all on her own for hours, you have to sit with her, to keep her company. (Read or watch TV in there). Chat to her, and play with her using Flying Frenzy or Laser light.


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks this morning he has been scratching the door so I opened it a crack and she jumped down and went to door and he did too then they both were putting paws throigh the crack , when I closed the door he did a cry like meow he does somtimes and then scratched the door again , I'm goon keep opening it a crack as much as possible, ladt night he slept outside the door for ages x


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

I opened the door a crack and frank started rolling around on his back is that a good sign ? Lol 
IT so want to get this right x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rolling on the back, displaying the tummy can be a sign of trust, and being willing to be friendly, but can also be a sign of confidence that the cat is the one in charge.

It sounds as though they are interested in getting to know one another, so I would allow them to meet, but I'd make it for short periods of say half an hour and then separate them again. I think the danger is to assume because they are Ok together for 20 minutes they'll be Ok together all the time. You need to give them periods of time apart, at present.


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanls so much for your advice.  I'm feeling posiive about them as there doesn't seem to be any signs of aggression, and I am going to keep trying with the crack of the door for a couple of days and then I will introduce them as you have advised


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Update on the cats, so far allie has been exploring the whole house and frankie has been hot on her tail, they have swatted each ther a few times , we have only let them together for short periods when we've been innthe house x frankie is eating ok , and seems to follow allie everywhere , no hisses or growls though


----------



## kezzavee (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok so frank has stalk her far too much and she keeps hissing at him, I have let her down the stairs and shut frank in the bed room so she can have a roam about but when I opened the bedriom door to show her frank she proper hissed at him and she hissed at me when I went to pick her up even though 5 mins before she had been sat next to me on sofa , what should I do now ?
Obviously I'm keeping them seperate


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Keep them separate until Allie has calmed down and is no longer hissing when you touch her. You can't let them be together if Frank is hounding her all the time, it will make her very stressed.

The best thing is to have a mesh barrier between the two of them so they can get used to each other for periods of the day. OK for them to see and smell each other for set periods but Frank can't touch her or chase her.

Buy a couple of these panels (2 of 36" x 36") and fix them together so you have a mesh panel measuring 6 ft x 3 ft, and then fit it in the open doorway of Allie's safe room. You can put hooks either size on the door frame to stop it falling over.

Aviary Square Panel 91.5x91.5cm (36x36"): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

The you allow the 2 cats to see each other starting with periods of 10 minutes a time and building up slowly, by 10 minutes extra a day.

When you want Allie to have access to the house, you must shut Frank into one room for half an hour (but do not use Allie's room for him, that must be her safe room only.


----------

